# In Memory Of Your Baby



## amydawnsmommy (Mar 13, 2005)

What have you done in memory of your baby?


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

we made a bueatiful baby box with some of her clothing she wore in the hospital...her blankets, etc.

and 2 weeks ago dh and I got tatts of her original footprints.
Here is mine

http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...urrent=pic.jpg

dh has the same tatt, cept he has BOTH feet and its on his chest.
We luv her so much









We also plan to get a stepping stone with her date of birth on it and some memorial candles with her dob as well.


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

We have the memory box from the hospital with her things. Dh and I both got her footprints tattood on us. I have them on the tops of my feet and he has them on his chest over his heart with her name and birthdate in between. http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVie...vfolderid=2007 mine on my feet. I think the artist did a really good job of making them look just like her footprints really looked, they are the correct size and all.

We also planted a rose bush for her http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVie...vfolderid=2007 here is one of the roses peeking through the fence.

We had this portrait done by Dana in pencil http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVie...vfolderid=2007 And we will be putting it up in our new house between pictures of each of the boys.

I made her a memorial website http://members.fortunecity.com/iris0110/

I also make little caps and gowns and other items to donate to the hospital in her name on October 15th of each year (pregnancy and infant loss awareness day). I hope that they will help other parents experiencing the loss of a precious little babe.

other than that we jsut do little things. Things to incorporate her into our lives. Every year on her birthday we go to the lake and release a balloon for her. Then we go and pick out an ornament just for her. Next year I think the boys may be ready to be part of it too. We decorate the mantle at Christmas with a rose garland and pink lights. Then on her birthday we add two long stemmed pink and white roses. Because she died on December 21st and that year at Christmas we had her funeral arangements up on the mantle. Now we use the flowers to represent that she is still with us. Her urn sits on the mantle. I sometimes buy small things that I think she would have liked. Items that I might have bought her if she had lived. Little figurines to sit with her urn or a flower garland that she might have worn in her hair. We just try and keep her memory alive and with us every day.


----------



## homewithtwinsmama (Jan 5, 2005)

bumping to hope more will add to this thread. I am looking for ideas. We lost a twin baby girl two years ago this past Friday. We are planning to commemorate her on the day we buried her (don't want to cloud our surviving daughter's birthday every year with such heaviness), which is July 5th. We plan to go to the cemetary, but I want to do thing my older four children will find enjoyable and unique. I like the balloon release idea. I would love to hear more about what you all do.


----------



## AlwaysByMySide (May 4, 2007)

Every "birthday" (since our baby was 7 weeks old, we do it on her monthly birthdays), we get balloons, and we write messages on them. Taylor (our two year old) even gets a Sharpie and colors a balloon for her little sister. (Christian, I bet your kids would enjoy that.)

DH also got the footprint tattoo - both feet on his back.

I have become a Precious Moments collector. They actually have one that you can order (it's not in stores yet, to my knowledge) that is a mother handing over her baby to an angel.

We have blown up pictures and they are all over our house. We keep her footprints and handprints out on the entertainment center.

We're going to do some kind of charitable contribution both on her birthday and on her angel day in her name. Every time I'm at Goodwill and I see pregnancy books, I buy them and put a label in them with Chloe's website address, and "In Memory of..." and will be donating them to a women's pregnancy center (a place where there is free pregnancy testing and assistance for women who are pregnant).

In Hawaii, there is a Buddhist lantern floating ceremony on Memorial Day, and we floated a lantern for her. We also light a candle - since I am of Jewish background (and still consider myself a Jew culturally, though religiously I am a Christian) - and Chloe was buried in a Jewish cemetery. Here is an excerpt of the meaning behind a memorial candle -

Judaism see similarity between a candle's flame and a soul. The connection between flames and souls derives from the Book of Proverbs (chapter 20, verse 27): "The soul of man is the light of God." Just as a flame is never still, the soul also continuously strives to reach up to God. Thus, the flickering flame of the Yahrzeit candle helps to remind us of the departed soul of our loved one.

We're going to purchase one of those birthday candles, where you burn one year at a time on her birthday.


----------



## Rosie_Kate (Dec 6, 2005)

When I miscarried at 12 weeks, I was at my Mom's house on the other side of the country. My DH flew out there to be with me, got there a few hours after I passed the baby.

My Mom bought a pretty yellow english rose bush and we planted it and burried the baby under it. I sewed a little cloth pouch for the baby, and then we put that in a box tied with ribbon.

When I got home, I had my heart set on planting the same rose bush in my garden. I called every nursery within 50 miles asking for that rose, or something similar. No one had anything. Then a friend gave me some money for the purpose of doing something to remember the baby. I decided to use that to ship a live rose bush from California. I was able to get the same exact variety.

Only trouble is, I ordered it a month ago, and they haven't been able to ship it yet. The said they'll be shipping this week, so I'm hoping to see it soon.

I've also put all my baby dreaming energies into my garden. I've been digging and planting and dreaming about how it will grow... (like I had been doing about my baby...) A dear friend of mine also gave me a little garden statue of a lamb in memory of our little lamb in heaven.


----------



## amydawnsmommy (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momz3* 
we made a beautiful baby box with some of her clothing she wore in the hospital...her blankets, etc.

and 2 weeks ago dh and I got tatts of her original footprints.
Here is mine

http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...urrent=pic.jpg

dh has the same tatt, cept he has BOTH feet and its on his chest.
We luv her so much









We also plan to get a stepping stone with her date of birth on it and some memorial candles with her dob as well.

I'm so glad you were able to make a memory box of your baby's things.
It sounds beautiful.

I had a shadow box made with Amy Dawn's clothing from the hospital, her blanket, her sweater, her teddy bear and her cross-stitch birth record. It is beautiful and perfect.

Wow. Having tattoos of your baby's footprints is a wonderful idea.
I like the ideas of the stepping stone and memorial candles.


----------



## amydawnsmommy (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iris0110* 
We have the memory box from the hospital with her things. Dh and I both got her footprints tattooed on us. I have them on the tops of my feet and he has them on his chest over his heart with her name and birthdate in between...

We also planted a rose bush for her...
We had this portrait done by Dana in pencil ...
And we will be putting it up in our new house between pictures of each of the boys.

I made her a memorial website...
I also make little caps and gowns and other items to donate to the hospital in her name on October 15th of each year (pregnancy and infant loss awareness day). I hope that they will help other parents experiencing the loss of a precious little babe.

other than that we just do little things. Things to incorporate her into our lives. Every year on her birthday we go to the lake and release a balloon for her. Then we go and pick out an ornament just for her. Next year I think the boys may be ready to be part of it too. We decorate the mantle at Christmas with a rose garland and pink lights. Then on her birthday we add two long stemmed pink and white roses. Because she died on December 21st and that year at Christmas we had her funeral arangements up on the mantle. Now we use the flowers to represent that she is still with us. Her urn sits on the mantle. I sometimes buy small things that I think she would have liked. Items that I might have bought her if she had lived. Little figurines to sit with her urn or a flower garland that she might have worn in her hair. We just try and keep her memory alive and with us every day.

Thank you for sharing the beautiful ways you remember Arawyn.








I love the fact that you are able to remember her together as a family on her birthdays at the lake.


----------



## amydawnsmommy (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homewithtwinsmama* 
bumping to hope more will add to this thread. I am looking for ideas. We lost a twin baby girl two years ago this past Friday. We are planning to commemorate her on the day we buried her (don't want to cloud our surviving daughter's birthday every year with such heaviness), which is July 5th. We plan to go to the cemetary, but I want to do thing my older four children will find enjoyable and unique. I like the balloon release idea. I would love to hear more about what you all do.

What did you do on the 5th? Were you able to release some balloons?


----------



## amydawnsmommy (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rosie_Kate* 
...a friend gave me some money for the purpose of doing something to remember the baby. I decided to use that to ship a live rose bush from California. I was able to get the same exact variety.

I've also put all my baby dreaming energies into my garden. I've been digging and planting and dreaming about how it will grow... (like I had been doing about my baby...) A dear friend of mine also gave me a little garden statue of a lamb in memory of our little lamb in heaven.

What a beautiful way to remember your sweet baby!
















I feel the same way. I am so sorry. I hope working in your garden and making it a place to remember your baby will help you to heal.


----------



## amydawnsmommy (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlwaysByMySide* 
Every "birthday" (since our baby was 7 weeks old, we do it on her monthly birthdays), we get balloons, and we write messages on them. Taylor (our two year old) even gets a Sharpie and colors a balloon for her little sister. (Christian, I bet your kids would enjoy that.)

I have become a Precious Moments collector. They actually have one that you can order (it's not in stores yet, to my knowledge) that is a mother handing over her baby to an angel.

I'm glad that Taylor can remember her little sister in such a tangible way.









I collect Precious Moments figurines too. I'd have to see the one you're talking about, I think I'd cry if I saw it.


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

I looked for the PM figurine. It's called "Mommy's Love Goes With You." I'm not really a PM fan, but this is very sweet. The mom has a tear rolling down her cheek, and the angel looks sad for the mom, at the same time reassuring the mom that the baby will be safe with the angel.


----------



## amydawnsmommy (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks for sharing that information. I'll have to search for it online.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...eamcatcher.jpg

I made a little shadow box (there will be more) of the tarot card reading I had while I was preggo with him, a hand carved bone necklace from and MDC mama, a few poems, and a dream catcher I made because dream catchers mean a lot to me and I believe that dream catchers 'catch' the bad dreams and allow the good ones to pass through. I only ever want Lasius to know good, never any bad.


----------



## jl22martin (Apr 29, 2006)

To honor my precious little boy I donate books through my church to newborn babies of our congregation. My husband and I planted a tree in our backyard. We feel it's important to continue to talk about him. The Lord may have had other plans for him but he is still apart of our family and we want our children to remember that. He will never be forgotten.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

We started a nonprofit for him, and frequently donate to charities in his name. Each year on his birthday, we choose a specific charity that we donate to, and that our family and friends can donate to as well. Last year, we chose a perinatal loss charity. This year, we are buying therapy equipment for a school for autism. We also do the March of Dimes WalkAmerica in Ryland's memory every year.

Last year on his birthday, we did a butterfly release at his gravesite and went up to Lake Michigan and threw roses in the water. This year Brandon wants to do the release again, so we will, and we're also going to Lake Erie to do a rose toss.


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Amongst other, more private family rituals like our almost-2 yr old
blowing kisses to her baby brother's picture when she says "goodnight"
to everyone before she goes to bed . . . .
We are having a tree planted in his memory with a little plaque with
his name, saying "J.T.'s Tree," my husband & my names and
my parents' names (my husband's parents are long since deceased);
it is a Japanese Red Maple and will be planted this fall on the grounds
of the local Boys & Girls Club in my hometown, where J.T. was born.
(we have since moved, but we'll travel back.)
He was cremated, and since we carry his ashes with us, there is no
gravesite to visit.
I like the idea of life going on, growing and beautiful, in his name.


----------



## homewithtwinsmama (Jan 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydawnsmommy* 
What did you do on the 5th? Were you able to release some balloons?

We went and we took pink roses and a few balloons. To the balloons my children attached letters and pictures for their sister and we let them go(oh, the poem my oldest wrote nearly cracked my heart in two). We prayed together at the grave site and then we went to a favorite restaurant of the kids after. We didn't want it to be too morbid or depressing, but honestly with a three year old there its hard to get too down.

Can you believe someone I know gave me a hard time for releasing a couple balloons because of the environmental issues. I just kind of stared at her and said, "I lost a baby and I will honor her in any way that gives me and my children comfort." and then walked away.


----------



## homewithtwinsmama (Jan 5, 2005)

How do you do a butterfly release? That sounds really amazing!


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

I am in the process of learning how to make a quilt. I plan on putting a picture of Lasius on it with it printed on that photo quality canvas. thats all I've determined for certain. I want to put other things on it but I'm just not decided yet.


----------



## amydawnsmommy (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homewithtwinsmama* 
We went and we took pink roses and a few balloons. To the balloons my children attached letters and pictures for their sister and we let them go(oh, the poem my oldest wrote nearly cracked my heart in two). We prayed together at the grave site and then we went to a favorite restaurant of the kids after. We didn't want it to be too morbid or depressing, but honestly with a three year old there its hard to get too down.

Can you believe someone I know gave me a hard time for releasing a couple balloons because of the environmental issues. I just kind of stared at her and said, "I lost a baby and I will honor her in any way that gives me and my children comfort." and then walked away.

I'm glad you were able to do this.







I've released balloons too and it's a wonderful way of connecting with Amy Dawn.









I can't believe someone could be that heartless! Good for you for telling them how you feel! I've never heard of anyone raising environmental issues when someone releases balloons to heaven. Talk about insensitive!


----------



## amydawnsmommy (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ambrose* 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...eamcatcher.jpg

I made a little shadow box (there will be more) of the tarot card reading I had while I was preggo with him, a hand carved bone necklace from and MDC mama, a few poems, and a dream catcher I made because dream catchers mean a lot to me and I believe that dream catchers 'catch' the bad dreams and allow the good ones to pass through.

Making a shadow box is a wonderful way to remember your baby. I'm so glad you were able to do this for Lasius.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ambrose* 
I only ever want Lasius to know good, never any bad.

I think that is what we all want for our babies.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

We planted a beautiful pear tree (that is the most gorgeous tree ever - full and healthy) at my parent's home. My mom has a little memorial area for my baby and my niece. I haven't done anything specific for the twins. It's different with them though because I have a small box full of momentos. For my son, I had nothing.


----------



## amydawnsmommy (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoMama* 
We planted a beautiful pear tree (that is the most gorgeous tree ever - full and healthy) at my parent's home. My mom has a little memorial area for my baby and my niece. I haven't done anything specific for the twins. It's different with them though because I have a small box full of momentos. For my son, I had nothing.

I am so glad you were able to plant a beautiful tree in memory of your baby.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydawnsmommy* 
I am so glad you were able to plant a beautiful tree in memory of your baby.









Thanks. When I had my first miscarriage - no one knew. I knew something was wrong, so I didn't tell anyone I was pg. When I miscarried, it was like he never existed. It was awful, so it's really nice to have that little memorial.


----------



## starparticle (Jun 30, 2005)

I wasn't really able to do any meaningful rituals for quite awhile...I think now that we are in the third year I'm happy with our remembering things:

- I have matching white moons tattooed on my wrists. One full, one empty.
- We planted a Ginko tree (our wedding tree - blessed by the whole family) with her ashes at the entrance to our house... You can see it here : 



- I recently did a shadow box with her hair, hospital tag, and an outfit she wore that still has a little blood on it.
- On her birthday I always make a cherry dessert/cake. Cherries remind me of the time of year when she was born/died.

I'm sure more will come with time.


----------



## amydawnsmommy (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starparticle* 
I wasn't really able to do any meaningful rituals for quite awhile...I think now that we are in the third year I'm happy with our remembering things:

- I have matching white moons tattooed on my wrists. One full, one empty.
- We planted a Ginko tree (our wedding tree - blessed by the whole family) with her ashes at the entrance to our house... You can see it here : 



- I recently did a shadow box with her hair, hospital tag, and an outfit she wore that still has a little blood on it.
- On her birthday I always make a cherry dessert/cake. Cherries remind me of the time of year when she was born/died.

I'm sure more will come with time.

You have found unique and beautiful ways to remember your baby Luna.
Thank you for sharing.


----------

